# Planning out my first HT setup.



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I plan on getting started next month. Which is very soon . I first plan on purchasing a Martantz SR7001 reciever and using it as the foundation for my 5.1 setup for my bedroom in harmony with my 32" Samsung LCD HDTV and PS3 Blu-Ray player/Entertainment system. I plan on building bookshelve like boxes for a pair of Creative Sound SDX7 Midwoofers and Peerless HDS Tweeters. I plan on using a single CS WR125S midrange for my center channel. For the sub area I plan on using a Tempest-X 15 and a 500 watt Bash amp to round things off. I was wondering if I have everything that I need besides wire and cables or do I need something else like a digital crossover? I'm from the Car Audio world where we use crossovers and I was wondering if HT was the same way. If so where should I look because I get confused when searching crossovers for Home Theater on Google and stuff.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't think it's absolutely necessary, esp if you're building passives for the CSS setups...Behrenger(sp?) is the only name that comes to mind off hand for EQs...

BTW, where in MS?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Home can be just as complicated as Car......Passives VS active......a single 2 channel on passives vs a 4ch and active xover.

If you want to use a digital xover for the bookshelves, you will need individual amp channels to run, being a pair of 2ways, a 4ch with a xover in line.

BTW whats this Tempest-X you speak of, i have 2 of the old school tempest 15's......is the X a reconed or there newer tempest renditions before they bit the dust.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

Its the new Tempest made by Exodus based off of the old Adire ones using XBL^2. They are supposed to be very beastly especially for the price. I've found a site that sells em for $185+shipping. I stay in West Point niceguy. its like 15 miles from Starkville. I was planning on going active. If the Receiver does 110 Watts x 7. why would I need external amps? Or should I go passive since i'm going to be running the speakers from the Reciever.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

nice HT receiver...


----------

